# Can apply siser vinyl on 90/10 Rayon/Spandex tank top?



## CanExplorer (Apr 8, 2007)

Can apply siser vinyl on 90/10 Rayon/Spandex tank top? Anybody did that? Thanks for help!


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Yes. I would recommend the EasyWeed Stretch.


----------

